# Restaurant Load Letter



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why not write one yourself?


----------



## StrizzY (Jan 11, 2013)

Thats what I plan on doing. All i really want to know i guess, is what is the difference between the residential and restaurant calculation? demand factors? etc.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

start at the beginning of 220 and work your way to the back, otherwise you are likely to miss something. make sure you have a list of every piece of equipment on hand, with nameplate loads.


----------

